

Mystery of Glenn Seaborg’s Missing Plutonium Solved - jonbaer
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/the-mystery-of-glenn-seaborgs-missing-plutonium-solved-d65f772f0111

======
jjtheblunt
"in cyclotron's at"...

who proofreads this?

~~~
pc2g4d
We, the poor readers do.

There's also "That’s important evidence about the samples likely origin."

